# Neenah Light color JPSS Issues



## GeekyIggy (Sep 24, 2017)

Hi everyone, 
I finally decided to ask everyone here about the issues I'm having because I have tried everything and have found no improvement. 

Back in September I decided I wanted to do my own printing business. Bought everything I needed from Heat Press Nation and Jiffy Shirts. That included the transfer paper (Neenah Light Color JPSS).

I printed on the paper a picture of a unicorn (I have an Artisan 1430 and used the ink it came with) and followed instructions by heat pressing shirt first then heat pressed the transfer at 375 F for 30 seconds. Also, the first time I hear pressed it I did no trimming because everywhere I read and watched videos said and showed it was not necessary. 

Well, that left the coating from the unprinted part of the paper still on the shirt. So, I trimmed it and tried again. No good. I washed it after 24 hours. Several times. No good. I tried it on a 100% cotton shirt, 100% polyester, 50/50, everything I had. I've ruined each of them. I did pretty much everything I found online, in forums, in videos, to fix this issue. The shirts looks horrible. I don't know what to do anymore. I bought this brand and paper because the reviews were great and everyone recommended it. 

I added a link to the pictures I just took after the shirts have been sitting there for months since I had given up because I felt like I wasted so much materials and money. Any help is appreciated.

Pictures of shirts


----------



## Amw (Jul 2, 2012)

GeekyIggy said:


> Hi everyone,
> I finally decided to ask everyone here about the issues I'm having because I have tried everything and have found no improvement.
> 
> Back in September I decided I wanted to do my own printing business. Bought everything I needed from Heat Press Nation and Jiffy Shirts. That included the transfer paper (Neenah Light Color JPSS).
> ...


Your using dye inks...you want to use pigment inks.
You should trim large blank areas away from the paper.
If you are using this on white shirts you WILL NOT see the areas that have no ink after washing it. On light colors YOU WILL see the non printed areas.
You have to use HEAVY pressure...you should need to use 2 hands and some body weight to close the press. 30 seconds @375 ...be sure your press is the right temp.
You should peel the backing away HOT...right after you open the press.
Wait a day to wash the shirt, turn it inside out and NO bleach.

We have used pallets of this stuff over the years. If you do exactly what i said above it will work out perfectly for you. We have done wash testing with this paper and it lasts a long time if you fallow the above.

Good luck!


----------



## GeekyIggy (Sep 24, 2017)

Amw said:


> Your using dye inks...you want to use pigment inks.
> You should trim large blank areas away from the paper.
> If you are using this on white shirts you WILL NOT see the areas that have no ink after washing it. On light colors YOU WILL see the non printed areas.
> You have to use HEAVY pressure...you should need to use 2 hands and some body weight to close the press. 30 seconds @375 ...be sure your press is the right temp.
> ...


Ok, so besides the pigment ink, I have done all of what you mentioned and it doesn't come out nice. 
Any suggestions where I can find pigment ink for the Artisan 1430?
Also, I have washed these shirts to rule that out and its still there. The link I provided shows how it comes out trimming or no trimming and washed. Besides the ink being incorrect, I don't understand why it comes out looking so bad.

I added the link again since the first one didn't work.
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1oJ6KPhe0HFV2ygC5rJMmWLqDTcJas8_X


----------



## john221us (Nov 29, 2015)

Trimming helps and as @Amw mentioned, high pressure. You also need to stretch it, while it is hot. It is important to not wash it with other colors, as the polymer coating will pick them up under heat. I was never totally happy with JPSS and ended up going to designs I could do with HPV (one or two color designs), as the results are much better in my opinion.


----------



## GeekyIggy (Sep 24, 2017)

john221us said:


> Trimming helps and as @Amw mentioned, high pressure. You also need to stretch it, while it is hot. It is important to not wash it with other colors, as the polymer coating will pick them up under heat. I was never totally happy with JPSS and ended up going to designs I could do with HPV (one or two color designs), as the results are much better in my opinion.


I tried trimming it as close as possible to the image and have washed it by itself. I also tried peeling hot and cold and stretching or no stretching afterwards. The results don't really change. That's my frustration. No matter what I try it leaves that white coating.


----------



## smb149 (Mar 5, 2015)

Did you tighten up the press. Like the other member said it must be hard to close with one hand. And also what kind of press are you using and are you sure it is at correct temperature. Get a laser therm and check it out.


----------

